# From Panama To Ras Al Khaimah



## panamanian (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Guys I Am New Here,,,and I Have A Job Offer In Ras Al Khaimah ,,,anyone Now The Place? Have Any Info...thanks In Advance


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ah Ha- I see you have taken the Oman part out of your introduction !

RAK is the furthest point in the UAE (a small section of Oman is above it)

RAK is going through a boom at the moment, and there a lot of plans in the pipelines to develop the emirate.
It is a quieter area (compared to Dubai + Abu Dhabi), and there are less expats living there.

Where will you be working in RAK?


----------



## Albena (Jul 15, 2008)

*hi*

Hi ,

I also live in Panama and I am moving to Dubai in about 2 weeks. Is Dubai very different from Panama?


----------



## panamanian (Jul 31, 2008)

*From Panama To Rak*

i am an ATCO air traffic controller officer, and i hope to work over RAK or muscat (oman) any info. i dont now much of these places...any help?thanks


----------



## panamanian (Jul 31, 2008)

hi albena,,,where do you live in panama......i live in BOCAS DEL TORO best regards..


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you consult this website, they have a real estate programme on Ras Al Khaimah Real Estate TV - Video Gallery - Videos - Next Big Thing : Ras al Khaimah & Ajman

It won't really tell what it's like to live there but it contains some useful info about RAK


----------



## Albena (Jul 15, 2008)

*hi*

Hey, I live in Panama City. When are you leaving?



panamanian said:


> hi albena,,,where do you live in panama......i live in BOCAS DEL TORO best regards..


----------



## MBA-RESEARCH (Oct 21, 2008)

Albena said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I also live in Panama and I am moving to Dubai in about 2 weeks. Is Dubai very different from Panama?


Hi Albena and Panamanian , i have been living in this country since past 13yrs . Pls let me know what type of help do you need exactly and i would be glad to help you . I guess both of us could be of mutual help to each other since im as well doing a research on panama and you could share with me some info regarding your country.


----------

